# How is OVH dedicated servers?



## Conky (May 3, 2014)

Hi! I am considering an OVH dedicated server in Canada but have seen little reviews for Canada. How is the hardware quality and network?  Support? Does anyone on this forum have a service there?


----------



## Jack (May 3, 2014)

Pretty decent... they did a PR stunt last year... About June-July ish... An Atom CPU 2GB RAM and unmetered 100mbit for £2.99/mo 

I have had since they launched it, not had any issues with it over than a bug with rescue mode.

Used for ZNC and a Seedbox.

Network is pretty decent... http://status.ovh.net

Support... It's self-managed.. don't expect anything unless hardware breaks theres rescue mode for a reason...

Hardware quality... they run their own chassis's I think... Check out some images of them water-cooling them ect.


----------



## jhadley (May 3, 2014)

Not sure about CA but their France location is very good - solid network, hardware and uptime.


----------



## willie (May 3, 2014)

I've had a couple of OVH dedis and one OVH VPS, all in Canada, purchased through ovh.us.  They work, they're cheap, network performance is fine, support isn't the greatest but it's not as bad as some people say.  In the past they had a reputation for shutting down customers at the slightest DDOS, but now they have built a big DDOS mitigation infrastructure and they include it with all their servers (even cheap VPS) as a selling point.  That said, I've heard mixed reports of how well it works.

OVH now has three brands of dedicated servers (plus some vps and cloud offerings): Kimsufi (low budget servers that are only available through the European web sites even though some of them are hosted in Canda); SoYouStart ("SYS"), a new brand for the economy segment of the old OVH line (entry level for this is an E3-1220 with 32GB of RAM and 2x2TB drives at $50/month), and OVH which is the more upscale part of the old line.  My two servers (I cancelled one a while back and still have the other) were at the cheap end of the OVH line and I got them before the SYS line was introduced.  My remaining server is underpowered compared to current SYS servers while costing more, but I'm getting a few amenities like 500GB of ftp space that aren't included with SYS servers (they get 100gb).  I think I may also be eligible for free IP addresses ($3 setup fee, no monthly charge) but I don't care about that.

The most annoying things to me are 1) the 100 mbit network port on the old low end OVH servers (not just 100mbit to the internet, but also to other OVH servers in the same data center) and they fixed that with SYS, and 2) that you need to go to quite expensive servers to get more than 2x2TB disks unless you use their i3 storage server (2x4tb) which has a slower cpu, less ram, and limited external connectivity.  I'm running out of disk space on mine so I've been mulling over moving to a Hetzner server which is faster and costs less and has 2x3TB.  Moving to Hetzner is probably the right thing objectively, but switching providers (2TB of data is involved) is disruptive, I'd rather have a server in Canada than Europe since it's closer to where I am, and Hetzner has its own issues.  Moving to SYS is a bit unappetizing because of the recent introduction of setup fees, though those are waived if you pay for a full year of the server up front.

Overall I think the servers are good value if you shop carefully and keep your expectations in line.


----------



## Conky (May 3, 2014)

How is their ddos protection they offer? Has anyone been hit with an attack? Do they provide you charts/graphs to show how big it is or how does that work?


----------



## splitice (May 4, 2014)

Their DDoS protection is basic but it works.

Its best described as unlimited and shared with no guaruntees.


----------



## HostSailor (May 4, 2014)

Does OVH have physical existence in Canada? thought they're just physically located in France, unless they grew up beyond my expectations.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (May 4, 2014)

HostSailor said:


> Does OVH have physical existence in Canada? thought they're just physically located in France, unless they grew up beyond my expectations.


They have physical existence in Canada.  They built their Beauharnois datacenter like a few years ago (2012 I believe is when they finished it?).  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4e97g7_qSxA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qSPeEFPLHvA


----------



## zionvps (May 5, 2014)

I have their premium servers in canada and france. Uptime has been 100% so far after a couple of months. Their ddos mitigation is very useful. The only thing it lacks is good support (they are slow and sometimes kinda dumb) but you get what you pay for


----------



## UnderHost (May 6, 2014)

We have backup machine at OVH and never had a single issue in 6 month. *fingers crossed*


----------



## Shoaib_A (May 6, 2014)

splitice said:


> Their DDoS protection is basic but it works.
> 
> Its best described as unlimited and shared with no guaruntees.


Nope, it is 480 Gbps/Mpps & works terrifically well to tank some of the biggest attacks

https://twitter.com/olesovhcom/statuses/433631778620702721


----------



## Shoaib_A (May 6, 2014)

Conky said:


> How is their ddos protection they offer? Has anyone been hit with an attack? Do they provide you charts/graphs to show how big it is or how does that work?


Last year my servers at Hetzner were getting hit with 20 to 50 Gbps attacks constantly, so I just shifted all my data to OVH before Hetzner would say good bye to me.And there have been no problems since then.


----------



## splitice (May 6, 2014)

K2Bytes said:


> Nope, it is 480 Gbps/Mpps & works terrifically well to tank some of the biggest attacks
> 
> https://twitter.com/olesovhcom/statuses/433631778620702721


Ive had at-least two incidents that have ended up with the IP being blocked.


An attack which resulted in ~190mbit of clean traffic being sent to the server made it in, IP was "blocked" by us and OVH replied in ~3 days with no real help.
One of of our clients was under 50Gbit+ for weeks, the IP was nullrouted without notification (there is a section in the control panel for "blocked" IPs). I don't blame them given he size of the attack, just saying that its possible.
We dont have many clients at OVH so what we have experienced should not fall under edge cases. Additionally many people experience false positives as well as connectivity issues when under VAC, they are the most common issues in the mailing list.

Let me explain my categorization:


Everyone seems to get an unlimited shared of the available protection
There doesn't seem to be any guarantees
Not saying they are bad, infact I was pleasantly surprised. You do get what you pay for (and more), but there is limits and caveats.


----------

